# legal rim depth for road racing...



## mr-marty-martin (26 Jul 2009)

hi, im going to be getting some deep section wheels for next season...

i was going to get something like 50's but im now thinking about something deeper, as the youth races are alot of the time flat out top end speed sprints, at a stupidly high cadence...

i think 80's are legal?


----------



## mr-marty-martin (26 Jul 2009)

so whats the legal limit?


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2009)

Check British Cycling's web site then......

Don't forget unless the deep wheels are also light, they won't be as good as a normal light weight set of non-deep wheels for sprinting.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (26 Jul 2009)

when you endup spinning out anyways they will be, as they'll hold speed and roll fast...

and beore i posted this ive looked on the bc site and cant seem to find anything


----------



## Will1985 (26 Jul 2009)

I'm reliably informed by a clubmate (who learned from first hand experience) that you'll get laughed at if you turn up with 808s or similar as they'll just think you're a Cav wannabe or have more money than sense.

I think technically the limit is probably 80mm, but no point having more than 50. On the other hand, crash them and you've lost a rather nice carbon wheel.

The UCI approved list is very out of date. Not sure if youths have a different set of regulations.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (27 Jul 2009)

riders were usin 808's yesterday so a think there fine, think i'll go for somin like 60's

laughed at, defantly not, they jst think you no what our doing as flat crits your at high speeds, deeper wheels help you keep that speed and roll faster when the spinning out starts...


----------



## Will1985 (27 Jul 2009)

I think you've got a problem with your keyboard, 3m...it looks like it isn't getting every keystroke...


----------



## mr-marty-martin (27 Jul 2009)

eh


----------



## Ben M (27 Jul 2009)

mr-marty-martin said:


> eh



he ws refrin 2 u typin lyk dis.

It's incredibly annoying.


----------



## andy_wrx (28 Jul 2009)

Classic !


----------



## I am Spartacus (28 Jul 2009)

One for Admin to create a ##txt spk##button.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (28 Jul 2009)

ne probs lds, al ct dwn on th txt spk ,


----------



## Young Un (28 Jul 2009)

Kids of today 'eh...........


----------



## fossyant (28 Jul 2009)

OK...Will hit the nail there....I was being polite.......

Get some tough wheels, light'ish etc....in road racing the deep rims mean nothing...really, unless you plan TT'ing on a flat course to the finish after you drop the bunch....

I have some deep Rims (HED Jet's - maybe 50mm deep) from when I TT'ed - I would never recommend using them doing crits and stuff.... not really where they are needed.

Don't watch the pro's - see what the guys on the road are racing with...UK races are a bit different - short sharp hills, twisty circuits....fast wheels are the must..... 

I'll tell you this, deep rims are hard work even in a TT if it's windy...oh yes...the UK is quite windy all the time.

I'd often drop the deep rims if TT'ing if it was windy....

If thinking of 'blinging your ride' with deep wheels for non race use....don't.... especially if you live in windy areas...


----------



## mr-marty-martin (29 Jul 2009)

most uk road riders are usin deep section btw


----------



## ajb (29 Jul 2009)

mr-marty-martin said:


> most uk road riders are usin deep section btw



Possibly because they are being sponsored by the company, shop etc and not having to buy the gear themselves.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (29 Jul 2009)

very true for alot of the big teams,


----------



## jpembroke (29 Jul 2009)

Campag Boras perhaps?


----------



## Will1985 (29 Jul 2009)

Crikey - money to burn!


----------



## Bigtwin (29 Jul 2009)

Buy some Cosmic Elites and be done with it, then spend the rest of the money on summat else.


----------



## mr-marty-martin (30 Jul 2009)

dnt like cosmics, dno why but they seem heavy...

saw bora's at decent prices but i jst dont fancy bora's tbh, dno why lol

think im either goin to get some easton earo's ( tubular of course ) which have a 56 depth rim

or some reynolds, the 66's


----------



## iLB (30 Jul 2009)

can't go wrong with these


----------



## Bigtwin (30 Jul 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> can't go wrong with these



£1,500 quids for a wheel with a weight limit. Hmmm......


----------



## iLB (30 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> £1,500 quids for a wheel with a weight limit. Hmmm......



well if your not fat all is well, and most road racers will fall into this category...


----------



## Bigtwin (30 Jul 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> well if your not fat all is well, and most road racers will fall into this category...



You don't have to be fat to be 200lbs you know....

I just don't like paying that for a wheel that's not strong enough to take more weight than that. For the money, they should be strong and durable enough to last a lifetime!


----------



## iLB (30 Jul 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> You don't have to be fat to be 200lbs you know....
> 
> I just don't like paying that for a wheel that's not strong enough to take more weight than that. For the money, they should be strong and durable enough to last a lifetime!



yes you make a good point, i didn't think of it like that - is that the case for all zipps do you know?


----------



## mr-marty-martin (30 Jul 2009)

nah need sumin deeper than 303's anyways, but i realy dont like zipps, very overrated if you ask me, plus dont like the rim bonded onto the carbon, there was a crash down one of our crits a month back and the rim just split away from the carbon...


----------



## Will1985 (30 Jul 2009)

Isn't that telling you something? Carbon + crash = broken wheel!!


----------



## mr-marty-martin (30 Jul 2009)

yep sure is, but thats just the risk you take, same with frames if you think about it but no one has a problem with them...


----------

